# No power to wiper motor , mirrors or ciger lighter



## msapp3ster (Oct 1, 2015)

I have no power to the wipers lighter or mirrors , checked fuses ground good at wiper motor what the heck do these three things have in common ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a problem with the accessory relay that feeds power to your three items. The relay is located on the driver's left side under the dash:


----------



## msapp3ster (Oct 1, 2015)

rogoman said:


> There may be a problem with the accessory relay that feeds power to your three items. The relay is located on the driver's left side under the dash:
> 
> View attachment 6508


Thanks for the info , it was the accessory relay.


----------

